# Demo Vesion step7



## nourdine (2 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich suche eine Demo zur Step7 V5.3 Prof. zwecks Test.
Gab es seinerzeit einmal auf der Siemens-Homepage zum Download aber dort wird scheinbar nur noch die LITE-Version angeboten.
Kennt jemand einen aktuellen Link oder eine Bezugsquelle?
Vielen Dank!!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Juni 2008)

nourdine schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich suche eine Demo zur Step7 V5.3 Prof. zwecks Test.
> Gab es seinerzeit einmal auf der Siemens-Homepage zum Download aber dort wird scheinbar nur noch die LITE-Version angeboten.
> Kennt jemand einen aktuellen Link oder eine Bezugsquelle?
> Vielen Dank!!



Hallo,

auf *dieser Seite* gibt es am Ende eine Download-Möglichkeit. 
Leider keine Ahnung ob Prof.-Version.


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auf *dieser Seite* gibt es am Ende eine Download-Möglichkeit.
> Leider keine Ahnung ob Prof.-Version.


 ich war mal neugierig. leider lehnt Nero aber diese Dateien (.iso), die es dort zum Download gibt, ab (Nero 6+7).


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich war mal neugierig. leider lehnt Nero aber diese Dateien (.iso), die es dort zum Download gibt, ab (Nero 6+7).



Ja, Klicki-Bunti-Nero eben. :icon_twisted: :sm23:

Mit *DeepBurner* no problem.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Juni 2008)

mit *Alcohol 120%* ebenso: kein Problem 

ist übrigens Prof., also inkl. SCL, Graph und PLCSIM


----------



## Perfektionist (11 Juni 2008)

Danke! hat geklappt!

hab noch mit Nero 8 probiert - geht auch nicht. Sonst bin ich mit dem Neropaket (Brennen, Audio, Video) eigentlich recht zufrieden. warum dann der Ärger mit ebendieser speziellen .iso-Datei


----------



## vierlagig (11 Juni 2008)

> *Kann Nero ISO Images brennen?*
> 
> Nero kann Images vom Typ ISO brennen.
> Bei der aktuellen Nero Version müssen noch die Parameter der ISO Datei mit eingegeben werden. Diese lauten:
> ...



quelle: http://www.maschinenbau.fh-wiesbaden.de/Hilfe/HelpTool/512.htm#o458


----------

